# Atticus may have mast cell tumor



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

These past two weeks have been a blur. Atticus is our 'heart dog'--having raised him from a puppy. He is the dog that we've always crowed about: the 'miracle dog' with severe heart malformities that wasn't supposed to live past 1 or 2. He celebrated his 11 birthday last August.

Atticus was diagnosed with arthritis over the past year. No big deal. He would limp every so often but would recover. We were giving him some Glycoflex II and when it got a bit worse, an NSAID every so often. He was like a new dog.

About 3 weeks ago I noticed a mass on his R front leg. After our vet (who has Goldens herself) looked him over--she said it was probably cancerous and recommended that he be seen at a Pittsburgh vet hospital. We never got to the original appointment (actually for next week) since his condition went from a slightly hobbling happy dog to one crying in pain lying on the floor--within a 36 hour period...

We took him to the hospital yesterday. They did a CT scan and biopsy. The official results won't be known until Monday or Tuesday--but the vet there did a 'microscopic slide exam' of a piece of the biopsy material--and said it's probably a Grade III mast cell tumor. The tumor is ill-defined and covers a large portion of his leg now--along with a lot of swelling. 

The vet (who a number of our friends and our vet highly respect) said if the results are Grade III MST--Atticus should go on radiation and chemo immediately. That along with other diagnostic tests to see where else the MST has migrated to/from.

From our vet and other info I've seen (including that on this Forum)--Atticus' prognosis is poor at best. The vet said that due to the 'catastrophic' release of histimines--Atticus could collapse and perhaps die within a very short period of time. He did not recommend--but said that resuscitation would be very expensive and unlikely to be successful.

Cost-wise--it's probably well beyond our abilities to afford extensive chemo and radiation--and even if it were feasible, it sounds like it would give Atticus only a few more months at best--of a questionable quality of life. The overriding tennant that we've followed so far--is his "Quality of Life". He will not suffer if we have anything to do with it. 

I've cried so much I can't cry anymore. Our 'perfectly healthy' dog running and playing a month ago--is lying in a hospital full of pain meds. This sucks beyond belief.

We realized when Atticus was originally diagnosed in 2000 that he might pass on at any point due to his heart condition--we have considered every day he's been with us as an extra gift from the Almighty. And yes, we're devastated, but we are also thankful of all of the time we've spent in his company. 

Over the next days to, hopefully, weeks, we'll post more as things progress. We'd appreciate your prayers--and any advice or thoughts you might have from your own experiences or those of friends who have been through this.

God Bless.

Scott J.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Atticus. He is around the same age as my Reno. Reno was diagnosed with hemangio last June. The vets didn't give him much time at all....10 months later, he's still with us. 

Will be keeping Atticus in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. Only you can know what is best for your boy. I have actually had good luck with mast cell tumors, but they were caught early. Erin had a large tumor removed from her leg when she was 16, she did well for a year. Tons of thoughts and prayers being sent your way !!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you in the coming days. My friend Wendy's girl Izzy who is 9, was just recently diagnosed with Mast Cell in her neck. It came back a stage 2. She had surgery immediately, and is now doing very well. Of course her Vet did say they will be watching her closely now for any new lumps that could be another one. Positive thoughts and prayers for your very special heart guy Atticus.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am sorry you are having to deal with this with your sweet Atticus. Cancer can be such a beast but the beast does not always win the battle.
My Golden boy, Beau, had two mast cell tumors and a melanoma removed. None of them returned and Beau lived many beautiful days enjoying his family.
I tell you this not just to offer hope but to let you know that cancer can teach us a lot about cherishing the small and precious moments.
Wishing you the strength and wisdom to make the best choices and to cherish the time you can share together....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You've been long enough on this forum to see everything. To see how love and care turn into a miracle. To see no matter how long they live it is never ever long enough for us who love them. To see it is not always about money, it is about what higher power has planed for all of us. To see how can prayers help when we put them together. So I am sending tons of prayers to keep your sweet boy Atticus with his family for long, long time pain free and happy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to you and Atticus are going through this. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a devastating situation for miracle dog Atticus and you. I love To Kill A Mockingbird, and Atticus is one of my favorite characters. This is a lucky dog that you will not let him suffer on and on no matter how hard it is to say goodbye, but it is a test of character and a heartwrenching experience to stand watch and make levelheaded decisions when they are this sick.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about Atticus. Sending you lots of prayers for Atticus and comforting hugs to you.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry! You're all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you and Atticus are facing this. Your heart will lead you to the right choices - those best for Atticus, you and your family and I wish you strength and comfort.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to hear of this and Atticus wil be in my thoughts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus*

So sorry to hear about Atticus and I will be praying for him!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear Atticus is hurting - that is the hardest thing to bear. Sending thoughts of strength to you and to your sweet pup.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for Atticus and his family.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My heart hurts for you...peace...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Atticus--will be sending lots of prayers from Georgia.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am heartbroken for you guys.

I don't have any experience with a mast cell tumor, but of course I know how hard it is to even think it is time to say good-bye. I hope and pray Atticus rallies and am sending prayers that he will.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with Atticus and all of you. Please keep us posted on him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Scott, I'm so sorry to read this about your miracle boy. Please know that Atticus and you all are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope they can relieve the pain and that there is more quality time with him.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about your boy Atticus. My golden Annie was diagnosed with a Grade III Mast Cell Tumor a few years ago. She was 10 1/2 and started limping a little bit after exercise. I took her to my vet who told me Annie had a torn ACL and I needed to see a surgeon for a consultation. I went to the appointment wondering how I was going to handle her after-surgery care and came out of the appointment with the awful news that she had a MCT - either a II or a III. I hoped for a II, but several days later found out it was a III. I only was able to do chemo because radiation is not available anywhere close to where I live. The chemo did not make her sick, but you're right about the expense. It cost over $300 a week. After a few weeks her leg swelled up a lot so I made the decision, after consulting with two vets at the Specialty Hospital, to amputate her leg to make her more comfortable. She got along okay on three legs and we had a few sweet months together. She passed away three months after her diagnosis. 

My heart goes out to you. Please know I'm thinking about you and Atticus, and sending many prayers your way.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Update as of 8:44 PM, Friday. David has been fielding the calls from the vets hospital. After consulting with our own vet, we've consented to an untrasound, more blood work and aspiration of his lymph nodes ( to determine how far it's spread). The hospital suggested chemo to try to bring Atticus around; right now, he merely lies on his side and does little else. The hospital says Atticus is depressed. We hope to be allowed to see him tomorrow evening. Our own vet (the one who owns Goldens) can administer similar chemo at her office. She said IF the chemo brings Atticus back to some reasonable level quality of life--we may have some additional quality time with him. So far we've estimated we've spent $4000--the money is running out. Over the next few days, we'll see how the chemo is working; by that time, we'll get the official results back from the biopsies. If the chemo doesn't work by then, I think it'll be time...

Keep us all in your thoughts. And thanks for all of your concerns...

Scott J.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

GoldensRGreat--

Thanks so much for your personal insight. I'm so sorry for Annie's passing--but you give us hope we might have some quality time left with Atticus. 

Scott J.







Goldens R Great said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your boy Atticus. My golden Annie was diagnosed with a Grade III Mast Cell Tumor a few years ago. She was 10 1/2 and started limping a little bit after exercise. I took her to my vet who told me Annie had a torn ACL and I needed to see a surgeon for a consultation. I went to the appointment wondering how I was going to handle her after-surgery care and came out of the appointment with the awful news that she had a MCT - either a II or a III. I hoped for a II, but several days later found out it was a III. I only was able to do chemo because radiation is not available anywhere close to where I live. The chemo did not make her sick, but you're right about the expense. It cost over $300 a week. After a few weeks her leg swelled up a lot so I made the decision, after consulting with two vets at the Specialty Hospital, to amputate her leg to make her more comfortable. She got along okay on three legs and we had a few sweet months together. She passed away three months after her diagnosis.
> 
> My heart goes out to you. Please know I'm thinking about you and Atticus, and sending many prayers your way.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read about Atticus' diagnosis and that he is fighting this disease. We are keeping him and your family in our thoughts and prayers for strength and relief from the pain. On my way to light a candle for him.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Please join me in lighting a candle for Atticus*

*Please light a candle for Atticus and keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers at this difficult time!*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/113368-please-light-candle-atticus.html#post1692363


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

A candle has been lit for Atticus. Sending prayers for your sweet boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Please know you, David and Atticus are in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping that the chemo gives Atticus much more quality time. Hugs

Lighting a candle for Atticus


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

AtticusJordie said:


> GoldensRGreat--
> 
> Thanks so much for your personal insight. I'm so sorry for Annie's passing--but you give us hope we might have some quality time left with Atticus.
> 
> Scott J.


Oh gosh, you are so welcome. I hope and pray that you will have some quality time with Atticus. Hopefully you'll be able to see him tomorrow to perk him up a little bit. Thank you for keeping us all posted.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and prayers going to Atticus.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Update as of 8:44 PM, Friday. David has been fielding the calls from the vets hospital. After consulting with our own vet, we've consented to an untrasound, more blood work and aspiration of his lymph nodes ( to determine how far it's spread). The hospital suggested chemo to try to bring Atticus around; right now, he merely lies on his side and does little else. The hospital says Atticus is depressed. We hope to be allowed to see him tomorrow evening. Our own vet (the one who owns Goldens) can administer similar chemo at her office. She said IF the chemo brings Atticus back to some reasonable level quality of life--we may have some additional quality time with him. So far we've estimated we've spent $4000--the money is running out. Over the next few days, we'll see how the chemo is working; by that time, we'll get the official results back from the biopsies. If the chemo doesn't work by then, I think it'll be time...
> 
> Keep us all in your thoughts. And thanks for all of your concerns...
> 
> ...


 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I know how difficult this is for you. Please know that you are not alone, and don't forget to take care of yourselves, too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about this horrid news. Our Honey had a grade II MCT removed from her left rear leg 3 yeas ago next moth. She is almost 11 or possibily already so, and she gets "lumps" that we have che3ked regularly. My vet takes sevral "samples" and looks at them and so far no cancer has been seen in any of them.

She had been on benadryl since her surgery 3 yeas ago. Gets it every day to try to prevent the histamines from spreading if she has a MCT we hae not found. y are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Atticus in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that about Atticus. May whatever decision you make and whatever time you have left be shared with love and sharing memories. My heart goes out to you. Know that we are all praying and thinking of you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping you are able to see and spend some time with Atticus today. We continue to keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping you and Atticus in my thoughts. Strength and wisdom to you and your decisions ahead...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry about this horrid news. Our Honey had a grade II MCT removed from her left rear leg 3 yeas ago next moth. She is almost 11 or possibily already so, and she gets "lumps" that we have che3ked regularly. My vet takes sevral "samples" and looks at them and so far no cancer has been seen in any of them.
> 
> She had been on benadryl since her surgery 3 yeas ago. Gets it every day to try to prevent the histamines from spreading if she has a MCT we hae not found. y are in my thoughts and prayers.


How much Benadryl are you giving her daily? As I mentioned, my friends Golden is 9, and had a grade 2 MCT removed from her neck a couple months ago.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You guys are special to me:smooch: and I think of you and pray for you all often.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sending prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Atticus.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Atticus and his family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Keeping Atticus and his family in my thoughts and prayers. My Emmy was diagnosed with a Grade III MCT in April of 2011. It was removed and she was with us until late August.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are with yall.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are going out for Atticus. I hope you are able to have some more precious time with him.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

First, I must apologize to all of my dear friends on the Forum for leaving you in the lurch for so long. 

But the good news is that the chemo has been working and Atticus is back home with us with a purty good quality of life right now! Or I should say that the chemo has helped--but your prayers, good wishes, candles and all of the good vibes that have been streaming our way, have definately gotten him over the hump! YAYAYAYAYAY!

Atticus was diagnosed with a Grade 2+ mast cell tumor--that is highly agressive. He's been on a cocktail of meds (including 75 mg Benadryl two times daily) but has been weaned off of about half of the other meds. The chemo he's taking weekly is called vinblastine (sp?). Within 24 hours after the first injection--he was up and walking around and looking for treats!

For now, he's walking with a limp but the swelling is down and he's eating, pooping, and peeing like a horse. He has energy and is back to being the snuggler that he used to be a month ago. 

The chemo is to last (weekly to bi-weekly) for another 2-3 months with weekly checkups. Our local vet will be able to administer the VB--which will save us a 2 hour trip to Pittsburgh.

How long does Atticus have? No one knows. But he wasn't supposed to live past 1 after his malformed heart valves were discovered. He's now 11 going on 12. He beat all of the odds once--and is working hard at beating them again.

We have our boy back.

Thanks again for all of your kind words and well-wishes. They worked a miracle!

We're off to our cabin for a week--time to relax with the furkids and give Atticus a much needed rest.

Bless you all!

Scott J.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your post about sweet Atticus has put a major smileon my face! It's so good to hear that your boy is back to feeling well. Will continue to pray that he defies the odds for MUCH more time and feels well enough to snuggle and enjoy life once again!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scott, what wonderful news. Have a wonderful time at your cabin. I hope Atticus has many more such trips.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is fabulous news!!! Please enjoy the time with your fur kids and take lots of pictures!! Give Atticus a big hug from us.

We will to keep Atticus in our prayers.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to see Atticus is home and doing pretty good!! Happy and spoiled is a goldens favorite thing...right?! Enjoy your time at your cabin and thanks for the update. I will keep Atticus in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i AM SO GLAD HE IS DOING SO WELL AND PRAY IT CONTINUES.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Atticus in my prayers.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just seeing this now and SO glad I skipped to the end of the thread after reading your opening post. Many thoughts and prayers for continued improvement and many more memorable moments to come.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus*

Praying for Atticus!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Atticus is having a good day today. Several short walks spaced out this morning and afternoon. Still eating well and gladly accepting treats (yeah--right; he IS a Golden, isn't he?  ) 

Just wanted to make a correction to my post yesterday--since on another thread there were some comments about the amount of Benadryl given as an antihistimine. We are giving him 75 mg of Benadryl THREE times a day, not twice.

Anyway, thanks again for the well wishes. They're really working for us!

Scott J.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm doing the happy dance (and you should be glad you can't see me)!
Hugs to you all!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How are all of you going? I hope Atticus is still having good days.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Atticus in our thoughts and prayers that he continues to do well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Atticus is back home and yall are getting a nice vacation together as a family. Spending time at the cabin sounds nice. Pray that the meds continue to work and he will be around for a long time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Make each day count. In my thoughts and prayers, for many, many good months to come.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How did I miss this...

I am sorry Atticus & You are going through this...hopefully you are at Camp enjoying another weekend with your boy.

Prayers and Positive Thoughts heading your way.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott, fingers crossed that you and David have much more quality time with Atticus. Hpefully, you're enjoying a lovely weekend together.


----------

